# converting to roller furling



## bornagainsailor (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm thinking of adding jib roller furling. my present genoa is in good condition. can I use this genoa in roller furling conversion? what about the snap hooks. all advice welcomed.
thanks,
UG


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, you can often get it converted by having a sail loft modify the luff and remove the hanks.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

May not take that much to convert the sail tho it may be too low when the furler drum is fitted. Fitting the furler to the fore stay might be the bigger problem. The fore stay would need to be shortened to allow for the drum. On mine the revolving luff slides come in 2 meter pieces and are easily assembled on to the forestay tho it is nylon clad wire. 
Happy reefing.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Most forestays don't need to be shortened, but it is often wise to replace the forestay when installing roller furling equipment for the first time, especially if the rigging is more than a few years old.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> but it is often wise to replace the forestay when installing roller furling equipment for the first time, especially if the rigging is more than a few years old.


Amen to that.
Safe sailing


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> Most forestays don't need to be shortened, *but it is often wise to replace the forestay when installing roller furling equipment for the first time,* especially if the rigging is more than a few years old.


What are your thoughts on the other way around (removing a furler to go hank up)?


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

chrisncate,
I'm with you! (please don't tell anybody).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

chrisncate said:


> What are your thoughts on the other way around (removing a furler to go hank up)?


Unless you're about to buy new head sails, I would recommend not doing this. Roller furling sails can be converted to use hanks, but I wouldn't do it. They have to have a different cut, because of the foil and the fact that they are roller furled, and have a shorter luff as well.

I know several people who have done so, but there are a lot of advantages to having a roller furling/reefing system aboard. For instance, within limits, you can reef the headsail without going forward or having to change sails. You can also furl the sail from the safety of the cockpit. You also have to have a larger selection of sails to deal with the changes in wind strength.

Unless you are racing, I would generally recommend sticking with a good roller furler/reefing setup for safety and convenience.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> Unless you're about to buy new head sails, I would recommend not doing this. Roller furling sails can be converted to use hanks, but I wouldn't do it. They have to have a different cut, because of the foil and the fact that they are roller furled, and have a shorter luff as well.
> 
> I know several people who have done so, but there are a lot of advantages to having a roller furling/reefing system aboard. For instance, within limits, you can reef the headsail without going forward or having to change sails. You can also furl the sail from the safety of the cockpit. You also have to have a larger selection of sails to deal with the changes in wind strength.
> 
> Unless you are racing, I would generally recommend sticking with a good roller furler/reefing setup for safety and convenience.


 Uh, well....

...I _already_ ditched the furler at the end of last season, and I did buy a complete suit of sails already... what I meant was replacing the headstay AFTER removing the furler and foil..

I simply removed mine and called it a day. What I meant by my question was: does it go _both_ ways, your recommendation to replace the front wire?

(*you could not _pay_ me to have a furler ever again, btw - and I never race, I am a cruiser only..)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Depends on how old the headstay is....



chrisncate said:


> Uh, well....
> 
> ...I _already_ ditched the furler at the end of last season, and I did buy a complete suit of sails already... what I meant was replacing the headstay AFTER removing the furler and foil..
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> Depends on how old the headstay is....


So you see no issues with it once having a foil wrapped around it then, the only issue you would warn to look out for would be age related?

My stay is fairly new (06).


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

chrisncate said:


> So you see no issues with it once having a foil wrapped around it then, the only issue you would warn to look out for would be age related?
> 
> My stay is fairly new (06).


Having a foil wrapped around it would tend to protect the forestay from salt and weather, if anything. Like coated lifelines, however, things can go on underneath, unseen. We replaced our old forestay when we got new r/f gear. We found out that there was a good sized kink in it, which had been hidden by the tuff-luff foil we'd used up until then. Don't know how long we'd been sailing with the kink. Our mast & other standing rigging dates from 1981.


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

*We did this on our C&C 24*



bornagainsailor said:


> I'm thinking of adding jib roller furling. my present genoa is in good condition. can I use this genoa in roller furling conversion? what about the snap hooks. all advice welcomed.
> thanks,
> UG


On our last boat we did exactly what you are asking about. I used the Alado furling (Alado Nautica USA Reefing and Roller Furling Systems Home Page) and I was extremely happy with this product.

I did check my stay but ended up not replacing it because it was in good shape. We store our boat with the mast up and this system is installed over the stay with the mast up very easy. It took me and some friends about 2 hours to complete. The hardest part was installing the drum, you need to loosen the back stay, remove the bottom of the head stay, slide the drum on and then re-tighten the back stay and tune the rig. The furler cost us $650, it looks like it is now $780. Compared to the CDI, the other furler I considered, it has an aluminum foil instead of plastic and you can actually put two head sails on the foil to wing if you want.

For the sail, we used a 150 genny that was original to the boat (1980) but had only been used a dozen times. (We bought the boat from my aunt and uncle who had it since 1983, so we knew a lot about the boat). We had a local sail maker cut it and put the luff tape on. That cost around $200. We were going to have a sunbrella strip added last year, but decided to sell the boat instead. The cost I got for that was around $300 (I think).

The other item you will need is the blocks and line for furling. That was around another $200 but I opted for the more expensive blocks that went on the outside of the stanchions and not the "ankle cutters".

As far as the sailing, best upgrade we ever could have made. I was always nervous having the wife go up and drop the headsail in bad conditions and she was too nervous to take the helm then so I could douse the sail. Also, the ability to reef the sail kept us out there on days we would have headed back to port.

Good luck.


----------



## bornagainsailor (Nov 9, 2010)

thank you all for your responses. any experiences with furling mechanism jamming or is that no longer a concern?


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

bornagainsailor said:


> thank you all for your responses. any experiences with furling mechanism jamming or is that no longer a concern?


Omg...Don't ask me this question... I'll have you converted to hanks before you know it..

I'll just say "no, it still _is_ a concern, and _always_ at the worst possible moment", as Murphy's Law goes.._Even_ when installed exactly correct at the top of the mast in order to prevent halyard wrap.

::suits up in flame retardant material::... A furler is an added system with moving parts. It does add a possibility of failure/problems where one does not exist with hank ups.

::runs out of forum::


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I too use the Alado system, and have been for more than 3 years. The drum is larger than the competition's, it has never jammed, it furls very easily, even in relatively high wind conditions, the cost at the time was $650 for my Catalina 27, but it has increased by about $100 since then. I would highly recommend it, and in contrast, I would NEVER go back to a hank-on jib--just too dangerous for a 70-year-old, single-handed sailor.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

i have a harken roller furler. the problem was the headstay was cut too short when it was installed by the former owner and the top of the mast had a forward bend. i installed a new stay 2" longer and then the mast was straight. i have to make sure the spinnaker halyard is out of the way at the top so it does not get wrapped up in the sail . no other problems with it.


----------



## mike dryver (May 13, 2006)

we have the Schaeffer 2000? can't remember it was on the boat whenwe bought it and i believe it's been on the boat since 1980-81 it is a roller reefer according to Schaeffer and there has never been a problem with it in any wind conditions. i can say this as i know the 2 p/o. if i was going to put on an inner stay for a small jib or storm jib i'd prob. go hank on so as to have it removable when not in use


----------



## bornagainsailor (Nov 9, 2010)

chrisncate
I'm not unhappy with hank on system, but have heard many comments praising the safety and convenience of roller furling. I appreciate comments pro and con. you're adamant about not using roller furling. what are your objections?


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

I think about this a lot 4 my little sloop. But 4 now will retain the hank ons. Bullet proof system and the jib is only 122 sq. ft. and the genoa182. Can lower from cockpit with hauldown. Pay attention to the days forecast and rig the best sail for expected conditions. Though from what I hear some of these sails can be furled without suffering poor shape too badly. For now , stick with what 's aboard.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

bornagainsailor said:


> chrisncate
> I'm not unhappy with hank on system, but have heard many comments praising the safety and convenience of roller furling. I appreciate comments pro and con. you're adamant about not using roller furling. what are your objections?


My thoughts go like this basically: Furlers work great almost all of the time, but when they fail, it's invariably wtshtf. Then the danger dwarfs that of dousing a hank up, because now you are dealing with a difficult system to fix, out in the weather. Impossible at times even, if you don't have mast steps to go aloft like I do.

Once you have to go up front to try to unjam one in the stink (or don't, and just let your genoa shred itself to bits), you begin to appreciate a guaranteed system like hank ons. A hank on always just works, end of story.

My opinion is that if you are worried about dousing a hank up in weather, just rig a downhaul system you can use in emergencies from the cockpit.

See, the thing is though, it all depends on you and how you sail. I like sailing in weather, I like wind and waves, and I like to sail hard. I am also 38, in good shape, and not in danger of any age related issues (except youthful stupidity occasionally) when going up front. Plus I enjoy all the aspects of sailing, and I rarely look for shortcuts or an easy way out. Nothing about sailing bothers me or makes me want to find a shortcut around it. I enjoy pulling sails up, and I certainly do not need to be in the cockpit to do so.

ALSO to consider is I have a smallish boat (Alberg 30), and she is very controllable in most situations (except reverse). Larger sails are heavier, harder to deal with, and something I have never experienced personally (large hank ons I mean).

Hope that helps in some way 

Keep in mind I also dream of cruising engine-less, I might not be a "normal" reference guide here..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While ChrisnCate makes some good points, I'd point out that roller furling is a fairly well proven technology in even very extreme conditions.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

When I was 38 years old I could leap tall buildings in a single bound, drink everyone on the planet under the table, make wild passionate love 24-hours-a-day, never sleep, and ventured 70 miles offshore in a 21-foot center console boat with a single 150-HP outboard. My navigational gear consisted of a compass and RDF unit and a book of charts. As I grew older I got smarter. I realized that it was a lot safer to turn the boat downwind, block the wind from the jib with the main, and effortlessly furl that jib from the cockpit, than to lock the tiller, climb over the cabin of a pitching boat, drop the jib, then bungee cord everything securely in place and scurry back to the cockpit.

My Alado roller furling system HAS a downhaul. Therefore, if the drum ever jams, which it has not during hundreds of trips, I can still haul the sail down if necessary. The halyard is a continuous loop that is attached to the top of the drum.

I no longer go to the top of the mast on a bosun's chair, either. It's not that I physically can't do it--that's not the case. I figure it's a lot safer and smarter to have someone at the marina use the cherry picker to go up there and change the anchor light's bulb, inspect the rigging, straighten the wind vane, and spray some spider killer on everything to keep the cobwebs from becoming a nuisance.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I have hank-on and won't change just because of cost. However, as I see this:

Pro roller furling:
1) Really slick when it works
2) Safer to furl from cockpit than forepeak

Con roller furling:
1) Hard on forestay
2) Could jam at a really bad time
3) If it does jam it could be a really big problem
4) Even with a jib downhaul, the whole (big) genoa needs to come out on deck to get it out of the foil.
5) Even with foam luff, roller furling sails don't have a great shape if reefed very much (ie: you will have a baggy sail, or must go up and change to smaller)...

Still, if my boat had come with a quality roller furler I would be happy.


----------



## Glen53 (Jun 17, 2010)

A CDI Furler has its own track and will also allow you to douse the head sail if necessary. I have used this system on my 25” for years with out any problems. On the other hand last year during a race when I was crewing on my friend’s boat, we had this little issue with a tornado. The real destruction was a few miles from us, but we still got hit pretty hard. To prevent the boat from broaching, the sheets were let free. Quicker then you would believe (and I mean instantaneously) the sheets tangled into a giant knot above the foredeck and near the mast. This knot was thrashing around, and large enough to seriously injure anyone going on deck. His sail’s were hanked on and there was nothing we could do to drop them. This situation also prevented us dropping the main. With a furling set up we may have been able to roll the whole mess up knot and all. I do not disagree with anything Chrisncate pointed out, but no matter what system you choose, some day you will still dance with Murphy


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Glen53 said:


> A CDI Furler has its own track and will also allow you to douse the head sail if necessary. I have used this system on my 25" for years with out any problems. On the other hand last year during a race when I was crewing on my friend's boat, we had this little issue with a tornado. The real destruction was a few miles from us, but we still got hit pretty hard. To prevent the boat from broaching, the sheets were let free. Quicker then you would believe (and I mean instantaneously) the sheets tangled into a giant knot above the foredeck and near the mast. This knot was thrashing around, and large enough to seriously injure anyone going on deck. His sail's were hanked on and there was nothing we could do to drop them. This situation also prevented us dropping the main. With a furling set up we may have been able to roll the whole mess up knot and all. I do not disagree with anything Chrisncate pointed out, but no matter what system you choose, some day you will still dance with Murphy


While the CDI units are inexpensive, I would warn against using them on boats over 26' LOA. They're just not robustly enough built IMHO. Also, the integrated halyard makes it hard to get enough tension on the larger sails found on bigger boats.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

With the Alado system the age-old problem with wear on the forestay has been pretty much eliminated. Load distributing polypropylene bushings center the headstay to eliminate galvanic corrosion, friction, wear,and noise.

The halyard is led through the sheave, returned and made fast to an eye on top of the drum. As there are no hanks, high halyard tension is not required and no halyard loads are applied to the mast. No swivels are used. This eliminates the possibility of halyard wrap, which can produce a tourniquet effect, leading to forestay parting and mast collapse.

The drum is open, sits on a fixed seat, and Ball bearings and swivels subject to tension are not used. The drum bearing does not rotate on the forestay, thereby eliminating abrasion.

Having used hank-on sails in the past, I would think the wear caused by a bronze, hank-on clip to the forestay would be fore more abrasive than a polypropylene bushing spaced a few feet apart.

You may want to take a close look at the information at Alado and the attached reference from Practical Sailor Magazine.

Good luck on whatever system you decide upon,

Gary


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

I've had boats with both. Been in the soup and had failures with both. 
The Alado system is a simple and stupid proof as I've seen. They install VERY easily and the built in halyard is slick. I put one on a 30 footer several years ago and the current owner of that boat still hasn't had any problems with it.
My current boat has a pro furl and it's working great! I do a lot of single handing as the Admiral has her hands full with the 3 year old most of the time. WOULD NOT attempt sailing with the 3 year old without the furling (and an autopilot) The current boat is a 44.
Just did a gulf crossing in a 47. Solent rig, 2 furlers up front and in mast furling. HATED the solent rig. (to much to tangle up and to close together.) LOVED being able to do ALL the jib furling from the cockpit. Sure was nice when the 2 different storms we experienced blew through. As one more bent towards cruising than racing I'll stick with the furlers on the jib. But have to say I hated the furling main.
So, YEAH to the furling jib. NO WAY to the furling main!


----------



## Glen53 (Jun 17, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> While the CDI units are inexpensive, I would warn against using them on boats over 26' LOA. They're just not robustly enough built IMHO. Also, the integrated halyard makes it hard to get enough tension on the larger sails found on bigger boats.


You may be correct about the CDI on the bigger boats. On my boat I am able to step my own mast, so the flexibility of that system works well. I also use a set of small blocks on the tack down haul which gives me as much tension on the luff as possible. I may be wrong here but it seams there is a greater ability to tension a hanked on sail then a sail that is sewn to a luff tape. It has proven itself on my little craft, through many storms over the years, but may not meet everyone's demands
Smooth sailing to you my friend - Glen


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A sail on a luff tape, much like a mainsail with a boltrope foot, is going to have more friction than a hanked on jib or loose-footed mainsail. However, tensioning a jib with with a luff tape isn't much of an issue if you have the jib halyard led to a winch. This is one of the major failings of the furlers with the integrated halyards--no leverage or purchase to help tension the jib's luff.



Glen53 said:


> You may be correct about the CDI on the bigger boats. On my boat I am able to step my own mast, so the flexibility of that system works well. I also use a set of small blocks on the tack down haul which gives me as much tension on the luff as possible. I may be wrong here but it seams there is a greater ability to tension a hanked on sail then a sail that is sewn to a luff tape. It has proven itself on my little craft, through many storms over the years, but may not meet everyone's demands
> Smooth sailing to you my friend - Glen


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

Most boats setup for open ocean or diverse conditions have a stay inside the forstay for a hank on storm jib, or smaller jib and have there genoa on a rolling furler on the forstay? Am I correct on this? That eliminates the debate for which is better. Ideally you should have both? On the note of furlers: I have a selden furlex 100s that works like a dream and would highly recommend it.


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

Furling foils typically, when installed correctly, do not ride or chafe the forestay wire. They are isolated by buffers/bearings, centered top caps, and drum components. This allows the system to turn on the wire.

Age, misuse (operator error or installation) usually cause the problems "Furler Phobias" imagine and do in fact encounter. Not enough halyard tension, no restrainer, not enough tension on the furling line while furling.

The varied systems manufactured today are almost idiot proof but do require someone with skilled knowledge to put them together for the average 25' plus vessel.

As for going backwards as chrisncate asked, I would wash the bird poop, dust, saltwater, etc. off the existing wire and ascertain the entire integrity of the wire and probably replace it in a couple years anyway as it hasn't seen rainwater, fresh air, attention.


----------



## JaredC (Dec 4, 2010)

I've had a furler jam during a buoy race when rounding the windward mark... This is a bad time to discover that the luff is jammed in the foil. We spent a few minutes with the symmetrical kite and headsail flying before we managed to un-jam the luff with brute force and douse the headsail.

Had this been a sudden weather situation it could have been much more "exciting".


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

JaredC said:


> I've had a furler jam during a buoy race when rounding the windward mark... This is a bad time to discover that the luff is jammed in the foil. We spent a few minutes with the symmetrical kite and headsail flying before we managed to un-jam the luff with brute force and douse the headsail.
> 
> Had this been a sudden weather situation it could have been much more "exciting".


Could this have been operator error? Luff jammed in a foil could be from a lot of factors - when did you last drop the sail and lube the foil/luff tape?

Roller furling does not mean maintenance free!


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> Having used hank-on sails in the past, I would think the wear caused by a bronze, hank-on clip to the forestay would be fore more abrasive than a polypropylene bushing spaced a few feet apart.


Doubtful, my bronze hanks are very smooth, and as long as one does not have a burr on it, it would take longer to wear my headstay than my furler foil would.

Anyway, I think for me it comes down to my love of the process of hoisting and dousing my sails, as well as all the other hands on aspects of harnessing the wind to propel my vessel. I am also a fan of eliminating systems, not adding them. It's probably more philosophical than anything else.

I am not looking for comfort when setting my sails, I am more interested in feeling and experiencing sailing, both the wet times and the dry..

This topic probably belongs in the politics/religion forum actually...


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

sailor50 said:


> As for going backwards as chrisncate asked...


You mean forward... you are _evolving_ when you ditch the furler...


----------



## BigZ (Jan 3, 2001)

chrisncate said:


> ...
> 
> Anyway, I think for me it comes down to my love of the process of hoisting and dousing my sails, as well as all the other hands on aspects of harnessing the wind to propel my vessel. I am also a fan of eliminating systems, not adding them. It's probably more philosophical than anything else.
> 
> ...


I felt the same way when I was 38. Call back in 20 or 25 years and see if your view has changed.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

BigZ said:


> I felt the same way when I was 38. Call back in 20 or 25 years and see if your view has changed.


I plan on being dead by then, taken away to sailing valhalla by a magical waterspout full of laughing dolphins, while changing my head sail in force 12 conditions...

...but if _that_ doesn't happen, I am sure I as well will succumb one day to 4 pm dinners and roller furlers..


----------



## JaredC (Dec 4, 2010)

sailor50 said:


> Could this have been operator error? Luff jammed in a foil could be from a lot of factors - when did you last drop the sail and lube the foil/luff tape?
> 
> Roller furling does not mean maintenance free!


This was on a Farr 40 I crewed last year. The headsail in question had gone up that morning. I can't vouch for the (total lack of  ) maintenance on that boat, so who knows? It seemed to be jammed somewhere near the head - with 3 of us pulling down on the lower luff/tack area, it stretched about 3 inches before finally breaking loose and coming down.


----------



## BigZ (Jan 3, 2001)

Wait a minute... I am nowhere near 4 pm dinners. That's still prime cocktail hour start.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

BigZ said:


> Wait a minute... I am nowhere near 4 pm dinners. That's still prime cocktail hour start.


Sure you're not...ok gramps, come along quietly now...

::summons orderly::


----------



## bornagainsailor (Nov 9, 2010)

While the jury is still out, I think I will keep the hank on for now and add a jib down haul. I sail southern new england waters where there is usually a fresh SW wind in the pm. I sail with main reefed and working jib. if wind kicks up, I can douse jib and sail under main. Thanks to you all for your much appreciated insights. This had been a helpful exercise. As to references to the inevitable appearance of Murphy, I have long operated under a corollary to Murphy's Law - O'Brian's Law - which states that Murphy was an optimist.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

chrisncate said:


> I plan on being dead by then, taken away to sailing valhalla by a magical waterspout full of laughing dolphins, while changing my head sail in force 12 conditions...
> 
> ...but if _that_ doesn't happen, I am sure I as well will succumb one day to 4 pm dinners and roller furlers..


I wouldn't plan too far ahead on being dead--death only give you one shot and you don't know when or where that shot is coming from.

I'm 70, still work 6 to 7 days a week as a musician/entertainer and freelance outdoor writer. My wife says I'll have to be dead at least three days before I can even think about retirement. The way I was hoping to check out of this world was to be shot in the back of the head by a jealous husband while climbing out a second story window with my trousers around my ankles and a 19-year-old gal screaming don't leave me--don't leave me!  I don't think that's gonna' work out too well, but what the heck, everyone has their fantasies. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You could just as easily get shot by your wife as you climb out the window... and see her waiting there with a 12 gauge shotgun.


travlineasy said:


> I wouldn't plan too far ahead on being dead--death only give you one shot and you don't know when or where that shot is coming from.
> 
> I'm 70, still work 6 to 7 days a week as a musician/entertainer and freelance outdoor writer. My wife says I'll have to be dead at least three days before I can even think about retirement. The way I was hoping to check out of this world was to be shot in the back of the head by a jealous husband while climbing out a second story window with my trousers around my ankles and a 19-year-old gal screaming don't leave me--don't leave me!  I don't think that's gonna' work out too well, but what the heck, everyone has their fantasies.
> 
> ...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

You're probably right with that one, and she's pretty darned good with that 12-gauge, too!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

chrisncate said:


> Uh, well....
> 
> ...I _already_ ditched the furler at the end of last season, and I did buy a complete suit of sails already... what I meant was replacing the headstay AFTER removing the furler and foil..
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to why you ditched your furler (sounds like a horror story might have been involved!). I have a furler, and while it certainly has it's merits, I wouldn't replace it if if failed.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> I wouldn't plan too far ahead on being dead--death only give you one shot and you don't know when or where that shot is coming from.
> 
> I'm 70, still work 6 to 7 days a week as a musician/entertainer and freelance outdoor writer. My wife says I'll have to be dead at least three days before I can even think about retirement. The way I was hoping to check out of this world was to be shot in the back of the head by a jealous husband while climbing out a second story window with my trousers around my ankles and a 19-year-old gal screaming don't leave me--don't leave me!  I don't think that's gonna' work out too well, but what the heck, everyone has their fantasies.
> 
> ...


 We should have a beer sometime, I like you...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

If you get anywhere near the Chesapeake's upper reaches after April I'll be more than happy to buy the beer, and might even throw in a couple jumbo crab cakes too. 

Gary


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

L124C said:


> I'm curious as to why you ditched your furler (sounds like a horror story might have been involved!). I have a furler, and while it certainly has it's merits, I wouldn't replace it if if failed.


Well, there was the last straw day where I finally said "it's going". Nothing real dramatic or anything, just a solid 25 knots with higher gusts and a jam up top. As we turned south to run with the N wind so I could try to unjam it up top (up the mast steps I go in less than ideal conditions), I finally became convinced of the merit of simple systems.

I never had problems with it in pleasant conditions, but I like weather and wind and I drive my boat hard in the slop when given the chance. It's a system that I think gets exponentially worse, reliability wise, the more it pipes up out there. As the strain increases, unnecessary failure points are stressed and become another worry for me.

My furler, while installed correctly, had either a bad delrin bearing within the housing, or the black hard rubber cover that houses and protects the delrin bearing was the culprit, as it was always pressed in very lightly crooked. Not sure which, as by that point I'd had it either way. When I removed it, it was very stiff, and would barely turn. I am referring to the swivel mechanism at the masthead.

Yes I could have fixed it or bought a replacement piece (or even a new unit altogether), but after weighing out the expense of the furler to begin with, the added failure points a furler gives you, and the fact that you don't get proper sail trim when reefed, I decided to go back to traditional.

I have to tell any of you considering eliminating systems, it's quite liberating. I ditched the furler, I ditched the propane (in favor of the Origo 4100 non pressurized stove), and I am installing a Davey Hot Pot solid fuel heater (I have it, I just need to install it) this spring.

To me, these were some of the best decisions I have made yet regarding my boat. Simple systems leaves me more time for the enjoyment of the whole experience.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> If you get anywhere near the Chesapeake's upper reaches after April I'll be more than happy to buy the beer, and might even through in a couple jumbo crab cakes too.
> 
> Gary


Nice! ditto if you make it to the Magothy or parts nearby.. 

We might do a circumnavigation of the DelMarVa this year, and if we do we'll swing by and say hello!


----------

